# HD Innovations & Hornet



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Congrats Hornet on your appointment as HDI Staff Director! You will do a great job as the Phase Inhibitor gate keeper! 

Use this thread to contact the Hornet to get on the HDI staff! Contact Mike Lepera to buy the real stuff... Not the cheap chinese crap being peddled on the net!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What a great day this is for me  I would like to think HDI for the great opportunity that has been given to me. Thank you...thank you...thank you :cheers:

Folks the new PI is flat out the bomb....if you have used it in the past....you will be blown away by the newest offering. 

I will be running a tight ship when it comes to selections for the staff....so if your one of those guys just looking for free stuff...or just looking for a "patch"...keep on moving :wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome! Glad to see PI is making a comeback. It's about time the sanctioning bodies figured out it should not be illegal...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what is the market focus of PI? field/FITA/NFAA, 3D or casual flingin?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This stuff isn't for the casual flinger :nono:.....ya gotta go all in target wise. 

The stuff isn't for the timid.....if your a wine cooler type drinker....don't try a glass of "shine"....this stuff is shine strong :wink:

Market focus is the X ring......


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Seems I still an old batch laying around. Must not be "shine strong" as it seems pretty weak at the moment :darkbeer:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, I have to ask... What is Phase Inhibidor?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

DHawk2 said:


> Ok, I have to ask... What is Phase Inhibidor?


Dark-side lingo ! :tea:

Congratulations Darth on your appointment. :thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

so...a google search yields the fact that HD Innovations installs home theater stuff...i'd like to get on staff so i can get my man cave home theater up to speed. Hornet, give me a call, OK? love to be on staff.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am really looking forward to the new PI. I wasn't ready when the original hit the shelves as I was just making the transition from chewie. Now I can't wait to get my hands on the new stuff.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Sign me up! What kind of contingency program will you have? Pro Staff?


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't think there was any PI around. Glad to see it since I'm almost out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon is that what your call last night was about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Spoon is that what your call last night was about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually no it wasn't but since we're on the subject. :eyebrows::becky:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Actually no it wasn't but since we're on the subject. :eyebrows::becky:


Spoon sounds like you are sucking up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Can I get on as a staff shooter?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Staff is being considered.....weighing the options on the table.

Have to check and see if the new formula will be allowed to cross the border also.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Can I get on as a staff shooter?


I would say you have to actually shoot to be on a staff.. But from what I've seen, all evidence points to the contrary..


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Didnt realize this was a fishing forum.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

ok OBT ---where are ya---in the shadows ??? 
Are we going to have a distance shoot and smackdown also ???? I miss um

Cec


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> ok OBT ---where are ya---in the shadows ???
> Are we going to have a distance shoot and smackdown also ???? I miss um
> 
> Cec


OBT.....does he even know what a bow is anymore? 

Even Lions fans eventually stopped hoping Barry would come back. OBT hasn't been around or shot since about 2008 ..... Let him go for crying out loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow you have been gone a long time ---life has begun and ended since----
good to see you back anyway 

Cec


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

OBT does whatever Shelly says he can do.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Staff is being considered.....weighing the options on the table.
> 
> Have to check and see if the new formula will be allowed to cross the border also.


My resume:
- JD and Ginger are very close friends and travel with me at all times.............. I always share my friends.
- I provide my "sponsors" with shot opportunities at live game.
- I may not be able to "walk the walk" but I'm damn good at "talking the talk"! Quite possibly the best!!!!!
- I excel at riding along on late night taco runs. 
- What I lack in height I make up for with BS.
- Big guys fear me.
- I'm a very gracious winner. I provide pillows and salve for my opponents after a head-to-head match.
- I single handedly raised the level of archery in the land of North CaroWhiners from absolutely pathetic to almost mediocre.......... Doesn't sound like much unless you have previously shot with CaroWhiners!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am going over all the applications....and making the final decisions.

I should have some news here tonight or in the morning :thumb:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Must be a daunting task wading thru all the applicants :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More like a pain in the stinger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1919404&p=1066113862#post1066113862


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay... so what is this stuff and is it legal in Illinois...? :wink: 

Id be willing to volunteer my time, effort, and unique territory to expand this product even though I have no idea what it is... 

B~


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Okay... so what is this stuff and is it legal in Illinois...? :wink:
> 
> Id be willing to volunteer my time, effort, and unique territory to expand this product even though I have no idea what it is...
> 
> B~


maybe, just not sure about Chicago.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> maybe, just not sure about Chicago.


What, you dont know if its legal here, or your not sure about Chicago in general....? lol

B~


----------

